# طباعة رولات فلكسو



## عبدالقادر2 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هذه الايام نصطدم بان كلما اردنا تعبئة اى شىء يقال لنا اقل كمية طباعة هى1 طن ومن نوع واحد طب ليه التعجيز ده . حتى لو مفيش مشكله فى المال مين يضمن المنتج يستمر لغاية ما العبوات تخلص ولا هنعملها مناديل . ولذلك قررت مجموعه من الاخوة المهتمين على المنتدى شراء ماكينة فلكسو متعددة الالوان لطباعة اى اكياس باى كمية لكل المتعاملين فى مجالات التعبئه سيان غذائى او صناعى او خدمى فى حدود العرض الاقصى للرول حتى 35 سم وعلى اى نوع بلاستيك او ورق او الومنيوم طبقتين او ثلاثه ولا الحوجه للجماعة بتوع اقل حاجة طن حتى بنفكر نخليها اكياس جاهزة مش رولات لكى يستطيع اى انسان يخرج منتجه بالشكل اللى يحبه وبالاسم اللى يختاره ولو لم يكن لديه ماكينة تغليف ممكن يعبيها يدوى ولا هنستنى حكومه ولا برنامج من الامم المتحده اعتقد من حقنا نعمل ده دعواتكم​


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

السيد المحترم عبد القادر اعتزر عن التأخير الاف المرات
لكن لم تصلنى رسالتك إلا الان .للاسف حقا طباعة السلندرات مرتبطة برقم تعجيزى هو الطن .ولكن فكرة ان تشترى ماكينة فلكسو .اعتقد ان عليك إعادة النظر فيها .ولتوضيح وجهة نظرى 
يجب تقسيم طباعة الرولات الى قسمان
الاول طباعة الفلكسو وهو يعتمد على السريلات من لون واحد الى ستة الوان
وهذه الماكينة اللتىانت بصدد شرائها .لذلك وفر على نفسك ثمنها لان شغلها يمكن ان يبداء من مائة كيلو
مثل اكياس السكر والارز والمكرونة .
الثانى طباعة روتو وهى النوع الغالى الذى يتحدثون عنهابالطن 
وأول مرحلة تعجيزية فيها هى السلندرات حيث ان كل لون له سلندر خاص 
وثمن السلندر من 2500-4000 
وعددالسلندرات يكون على حسب التصميم
ويختلف سعر الطن حسب عدد طبقات الرول 
والاهم من ذلك انها تركب على ماكينة تعبة وتغليف 
وهى الطباعة الارقى والاعلى فى هذا الوسط مثلطباعة شيبسى -توينكيز وما شابه ذلك
ولكن ان كنت تريد تجربة فاعتقد اننا يجب نتقابل لتقريب وجهات النظر
سوف اتصل بسيادتك 
واعتذر عن التاخير والانقطاع فكما تعلم هذا موسم مستحضرات التجميل
رزقت من الله خير الدارين
وجميل العمل وغفران الخطاء
وبارك الله لك ولمن تحب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى منتظر مكالمتك


----------

